# Wild Camping in Seahouses or Holy Island



## Haggiss (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi,
I'm pretty much new to wild camping could anyone recommend any places at seahouses or near holy island to camp?

thanks

Haggiss


----------



## ScamperVan (Mar 22, 2016)

Try a forum search as the topic has come up several times. But the short answer is the Duke of Northumberland does not like anyone camping on his land and employs people who use tracking programmes to alert them when places such as the ones you mentioned come up on the internet!


----------



## sak (Mar 22, 2016)

Could you not go to Lindisfarne and, accidently of course, miss the crossing tide to come back then you would have no choice but to stay the night.


----------



## alcam (Mar 22, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> Try a forum search as the topic has come up several times. But the short answer is the* Duke of Northumberland* does not like anyone camping on his land and employs people who use tracking programmes to alert them when places such as the ones you mentioned come up on the internet!



Curious about this , I think he , conversely , is responsible for free parking in Alnwick etc ?


----------



## Gnomus (Mar 22, 2016)

In 2014 stopped in the car park at the beginning of the causeway and walked over to the island for a couple of pints. Seem to recall a no camping sign but I took that to mean no tents on the grass next to the car park. 

Had no problems and spectacular sunrise the next day.


----------



## Waggie (Mar 22, 2016)

Thers a car park just before the causeway on the left hand side ive stayed in it a few times, it can hold around 4 x 8m vans 

ill be there on Thursday night heading to Fort William and Ben Nevis


----------



## ScamperVan (Mar 22, 2016)

alcam said:


> Curious about this , I think he , conversely , is responsible for free parking in Alnwick etc ?



It would be nice if the big carparks underneath the castle let mh stay overnight, say 6pm-9am, so the tourists and coaches still had space. 

The monitoring thing was in the Cocklawburn thread, I think.

Edit: Here http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...no-overnight-stays.html?highlight=cocklawburn  scroll down to Maingate's post.


----------



## rockape (Mar 22, 2016)

Waggie said:


> Thers a car park just before the causeway on the left hand side ive stayed in it a few times, it can hold around 4 x 8m vans
> 
> ill be there on Thursday night heading to Fort William and Ben Nevis


usually full.


----------



## rockape (Mar 22, 2016)

Parked up on the side of the road from Seahouses to bamborough Castle, to restrictions. I have also filled with water on the jetty at Seahouses, although it is supposed to be for the fisherman and boaters, just be quick and plead ignorance.


----------



## ScamperVan (Mar 22, 2016)

rockape said:


> Parked up on the side of the road from Seahouses to bamborough Castle, no restrictions.



You can do that but you'll be 2 feet from the passing traffic - doesn't work for me, I like peaceful places.


----------



## outside stoker (Mar 22, 2016)

*Alnmouth*

Stayed in cottage last year in Alnmouth couple of motorhomes parked in square behind us not far from quay no one bothered them


----------



## Haggiss (Mar 23, 2016)

Many thanks for the tips, we've booked one night at Seahouse in a campsite. I'll have a think about missing the crossing times!!!


----------

